# Terminal Server with RDP



## chrisguk (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a problem to solve with my current server setup. Presently my network has around 60 clients all using linux boxes with rdesktop installed. The currently connect to 1 of 3 terminal servers. My terminal server setup is as follows:

I have 3 terminal servers setup in a farm which is controlled via AD on a round robin. So of course is the allocation on one server is full then the user respectively is redirected to the next available server.

The problems I am having is this:

Is there a way to only let the user log in once instead of multiple times until they reach an available server when they connect with rdesktop?

The terminal servers are reaching their user capacity. Is it wise to setup another server as part of the farm or is there a better solution out there that I am unaware of? 

I hope to gain a lot of feedback on this subject in an attempt to make it a discussion.

Any help and comments are most welcome.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## CompGeek2014 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Chris, I dont have too much experience with terminal server farms but have you tried looking into the Remote Desktop Connection Broker or RDP Gateway services? I think they may be of use to you. I believe their purpose is that there is a gateway or main service hosting RDP connections that users connect to and then it sort of "load balances" the connections to the others in the farm/cluster. My apologies if you are already using that method. If that is the case you may be able to set the amount of login sessions per user to one in group policy. I know that can be done for a local machine or server in the gpedit.msc tool.


----------

